# Mimosa sap...wash off?



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The bees are gonna do what they wanna do. The powerwasher is a good temporary fix until more sap is produced, if I were you I would offer to help with the cleanup. Sounds like they may had a few run-ins with bees in the hot-tub and tree sap pushed them over the edge. They can no longer enjoy the relaxation associated with the hot tub. 

Be realistic, the majority of the bees are yours, although theres no doubting other hives feral and kept are their too, including ants, yellow jackets, bumbles, etc. It will be hard to change someones mind if they already don't like the bees. Some people are just scared of bees, scared of insects, scared of dogs. 

If your houses are very close like in the city, keeping bees is difficult, my yard is 80ft wide. I moved my hives out of the city to a more rural area because my next door neighbor felt uncomfortable in their back yard. The bees loved drinking from the wet sand in their kids play box and their choi pond, even after I constructed a running water fountain. Their little kid was running around barefoot and stepped on a bee. This was one neighbor and they are odd people, the rest of my neighbors could care less, they said "what bees" and loved the idea. 

Another neighbor 2 houses down went nuts on my when I first got my hives. He blew up, said his dad was deathly allergic and couldn't play with his girls in the backyard. He ended up speaking to his friend who also kept bees and about 1 month afterwards apologized to me including a 6-pack of beer. Said he overreacted, has not seen single bee and was very apologetic.

I don't know much about mimosas, but with most trees oozing sap is not a good sign, an indication of disease or injury.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Having roof top bees that were bombing my neigbors black BMW everyday with bright yellow bee poop, I bought a pressure washer to let him use anytime he wanted. This was a good move as he was getting ready to solicit other neighbors against me with a possible petition.

I think anything extra you can do prior to an event happening goes along way in avoiding a long drawn out conflict that almost always ends in the removal of your bees. Even if it's just educating them on bee behavior with a little honey.


----------

